# Found a cool old memory in my Guitar cave.



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is an old contract from a gig one of my bands played at the Gasworks back in 1989. We were there quite a few times and it was sort of a badge of honor (in our eyes) to have played such a well known venue.

I tried to conceal any information that might be considered inappropriate, but it was pretty cool to see this again.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Very cool!! That's a pretty iconic venue to get to play at.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!

Yes, we were lucky to be out there playing in what I consider a golden age at least in the context of clubs and that approach to trying to make it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh man that bring back memories of playing contracts when all the local circuit venues were union.

Treasure stuff like that. History will appreciate it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Oh man that bring back memories of playing contracts when all the local circuit venues were union.
> 
> Treasure stuff like that. History will appreciate it.


Yes, sadly we were paid more then than most club bands receive today.

This was the band.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm dying to know what the whited out fee is. In Randy Bachman's autobiography he talks about the early days of the guess who. 55 years ago they were making over $100.00 per man, per night, playing teen dances and church halls.. This is before they were on the CBC every week. 

My first bar gigs were in the 80's, we made $75-$100 per man, per night. In 20 years, the pay didn't change in absolute dollars, let alone inflation adjusted. 

My last gig was a company xmas party in 2018. I got $100.00. 

What were the sets? The contract says 9pm-1am, but there is language about 2x60 minutes vs. 3x50 minutes. And getting there for 3pm load-in for a 9 or 10 pm curtain?.....that is as bad as wedding gigs. I think if you work it out per hour, we never make minimum wage.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great story !

These days, its costs you to go play somewhere...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I'm dying to know what the whited out fee is. In Randy Bachman's autobiography he talks about the early days of the guess who. 55 years ago they were making over $100.00 per man, per night, playing teen dances and church halls.. This is before they were on the CBC every week.
> 
> My first bar gigs were in the 80's, we made $75-$100 per man, per night. In 20 years, the pay didn't change in absolute dollars, let alone inflation adjusted.
> 
> ...


I'll e-mail you about the fee.

The sets indicated on the contract were three X 45 minutes (9:00 ~ 1:00) but we always negotiated a two set night (two X one hour).


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

So two one hour sets between 9 and 1? How did that work? 1 hour on, 2 hours off, 1 back on? Again....that's starting to sound like wedding gigs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> So two one hour sets between 9 and 1? How did that work? 1 hour on, 2 hours off, 1 back on? Again....that's starting to sound like wedding gigs.


We'd start at 10:00 (nobody would be there until close to 10:00).

10:00 ~11:00
12:00 ~ 1:00


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I stood on principle in those days and wouldn't leave the house for less than $100. Fourty years later...$100.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

$300 per guy during the oil boom until 2015. I played a $300 guitar. 

Don't know what the guys are getting now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> $300 per guy during the oil boom until 2015. I played a $300 guitar.
> 
> Don't know what the guys are getting now.


imagine how much more you would have made if you didn't cheap out on the guitar?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

vadsy said:


> imagine how much more you would have made if you didn't cheap out on the guitar?


That's not how it works anymore. We now take a $5,000 rig in a $500.00 car to spend 5 hours to make $50.00.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul M said:


> That's not how it works anymore. We now take a $5,000 rig in a $500.00 car to spend 5 hours to make $50.00.


that so true. That would make a good meme


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We could afford to put on a show. Club gigs were mini concerts.

Full production.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes, sadly we were paid more then than most club bands receive today.
> 
> This was the band.
> 
> View attachment 304954


Which of these fine musicians is you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Which of these fine musicians is you?


I’m the one with the hair.

(sorry, second from the right)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I’m the one with the hair.
> 
> (sorry, second from the right)


It kinda looks like Thing T. Thing is on your shoulder. Was he the drummer?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember opening a guitar case after about a dozen years and finding a girlfriend’s ugly sweater stashed in there. Couldn’t stand the sweater so hid it in the only place I knew she wouldn’t look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I remember opening a guitar case after about a dozen years and finding a girlfriend’s ugly sweater stashed in there. Couldn’t stand the sweater so hid it in the only place I knew she wouldn’t look.



Do you remember playing gigs when smoking was allowed in clubs?

I remember in the 80s when rat fur cabinets were all the rage and you would wake up the morning after a gig and the smell coming from the PA cabs was unbelievable.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Do you remember playing gigs when smoking was allowed in clubs?
> 
> I remember in the 80s when rat fur cabinets were all the rage and you would wake up the morning after a gig and the smell coming from the PA cabs was unbelievable.


I never smoked my self but I remember when I'd get a 2 or 3 week break from touring. My first time back in the club after the break I'd take in a full breath in some kind of joy. I think I may have been addicted to the smoke even though I didn't actually smoke.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I never smoked my self but I remember when I'd get a 2 or 3 week break from touring. My first time back in the club after the break I'd take in a full breath in some kind of joy. I think I may have been addicted to the smoke even though I didn't actually smoke.


I never smoked cigarettes but man did that rat fur ever reek the morning after a show.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

So neat! Somewhere I have a similar contract! Amazing you found that! I remember playing there several times as well. Always fun!


----------

